# Theodore Beza on the validity of Romish baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2020)

Now, whoever has been once truly given to Christ, even if he sometimes errs and goes astray, is yet never cast out (John 6:37; 1 John 2:19); thus it is sufficient to have been received once. This is why we do not agree with those who rebaptise persons who have been baptized by heretics or bad ministers. We have no doubt that true baptism may also take place in the Roman Church, although it be administered by ministers who are neither qualified nor lawful, and be polluted with innumerable corruptions. ...

For more, see Theodore Beza on the validity of Romish baptism.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, Daniel. This is most helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

